

Microsoft acquires SyntaxTree, creator of UnityVS plugin for Visual Studio - amadeusw
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2014/07/02/microsoft-acquires-syntaxtree-creator-of-unityvs-plugin-for-visual-studio.aspx

======
talles
"Microsoft will also make the existing UnityVS plugin available for free on
our download site shortly."

------
_random_
Still no news on MonoGame funding and C# support for Xbox One.

~~~
teamonkey
I suspect it will come as part of the universal app thing, which at this point
might not appear before Win9.

~~~
_random_
Yep, I have found that link. I am relieved it's not limited to Unity3d at
least.

------
ed_blackburn
Pretty sure that SyntaxTree is the chap behind Mono.Cecil?

~~~
sailro
Yep one guy behind Mono.Cecil, the other behind Reflexil

